# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  1 билет в Дельфинарий 15 июля

## Scarlett_2009

Срочно продам 1 билет в Дельфинарий
*15.07. на 12:00, желтый сектор, 2 ряд, место 11*
Хотела повести дочку на День Рождения, но заболели 

Взяли за 250 грн. _отдам за 220 грн._
Пишите в личку или звоните 063 67 27 383 Ольга.

----------

